# Uintas to Utah Lake (Tiger Trout Torture)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

From my twin....

"As climbers we have made the pilgrimage to the Unita's year after year, but we never bothered to fish the place. Today I decided to break that trend and see how I could do with the fishing rods. Went to Cystal Lake Trailhead with the mountain bike intent on making it to the further out lakes. What a mistake. For a pro rider it is a decent trail but for a guy with a bad knee who is scared of falling it sucked. After getting my feet wet at the river that feeds Lake Washington, I saw way too many signs of life in the pool above the bridge to pass it by. I unpacked and rigged up my Gold Blue Fox spinner size 2. I got a bite as soon as it hit the water so I was ready for some action. As I was about to make my 2nd cast I saw a large fish boil that just would not stop. Excited I kept casting. Pretty soon I noticed that there was a bobber above the fish. Then I saw the fishing line and a pole. I looked around....nobody here. WTF how could a fisherman forget his pole? I kept fishing and later on a guy came out of the bushes with his kids and his grandpa. I asked,"hey is that your pole? There's a fish on it!" His eyes lit up and he yelled for the grand kids to come over. The dad would NOT LET THEM saying they needed to help wash dishes first!!! After yelling at his son for being a bad dad he told me, "I guess campers and fisherman have different goals." The kids started to yell, then cry. Knowing fish HATE crying I moved down to the inlet of Washington Lake. Seeing tons of Tiger Trouts cruzing and boiling I made my way over to a point past the inlet. I threw out a worm under the bobber and put a Gold Blue Fox #2 on my 2nd pole. As soon as the spinner hit the water the Tiger Trout turned into SHARKS! Swimming as fast as they could at the spinner they would touch it, shake and swim off! Meanwhile the bobber was not getting even a bite. After watching the specticle of Tigers chasing my spinner I still had no takers so I moved to a size 0. Still biters but no takers. Put a nightcrawler on and all the Tigers lost interest. Took the nightcrawler back off and the bites were back on. After 3 hours of watching the Tiger Trout play "touch and go" my reel broke and I lost the upper half of my 1st fishing rod. Now the rod lies at the bottom of Washinton Lake. Watching the thunderheads develope I got on my mountain bike and headed back to my car. While biking back a running deer got within 2 feet of my handle bars!

With the thunderheads popping up I hit Dicks Drive In and decided to hit Utah Lake. When I got to Saratoga the thunderheads were practically following me. I set up a new spinnerbait with a nightcrawler and with the 2nd (busted, and broken) rig I sunk a worm on the bottom. Should not have done that because sure enough I look over and the line was straight on the broken rig. With no way to reel the fish in, I bit the line and attempted to play tug a war with the fish. Sure enough the line broke. Switched rig #1 to worm under a bobber and bam got a big bite but had no return. By then the rain started and the lightning show began. This week has been unkind to my gear (pontoon leak, broken reels, half a rod gone). A guy told me at UL that, "it beats a day of work though right". To which I replied, "at least if I had a job I could pay for all this broken gear!" I must say tho....it still beats recovering 3 weeks in a bed from a knee surgery!

A Tiger Trout who was telling me "catch me if you can"








The Tiger Trout rising sequence 1 of 2








Peek a boo I see you (sequence 2 of 2)








Tiger Trout are such posers.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to add some small dry flies to your tackle.
An Adams, Griffith Gnat, or a Renegade fished with a water bubble can produce some fun action.
If you want to use a wet fly, try a Pheasant Tail, Prince Nymph or a small Wooly Bugger.
I hope you have a better bite on your next trip.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a pretty good day thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> You need to add some small dry flies to your tackle.
> An Adams, Griffith Gnat, or a Renegade fished with a water bubble can produce some fun action.
> If you want to use a wet fly, try a Pheasant Tail, Prince Nymph or a small Wooly Bugger.
> I hope you have a better bite on your next trip.


I have a "prince nymph" from back in the days when I was obsessed with nymphing. I told my twin the same thing about trying flies. You gotta match what they eat! Seriously I was thinking of investing in some wooly buggers as I hear so much about them. If I were with him today I would have busted out my marabou jig collection.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the bad fishing, broken gear, and crying kids. Thanks for the cool pics and report.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

All the way up 150 for nothing but teasers huh? That's no good. I'm with Grandpa D about the fly/bubble rig when they won't eat the shiny metal. I take it they were pretty small then? Maybe movement of the worm could have helped. 

Those really popular lakes can fish strangely once the crowds have put the heavy pressure on them. Sorry it didn't work out and you sacrificed even more gear to the fish gods.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

rosemary said:


> Don a long g :O•-: own which goes till your ankle or a halter neck patterned ****tail dress, and it will make you look amazingly beautiful and elegant.
> _____________________
> Ballkleider
> www.kleideraufverkauf.com/]kleider online[/url]
> Promkleider


Huh? What in the hell are you babbling about again?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Probably another one of those spammers.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Or maybe that's just the trick! That's it! Just wear an ankle-length gown, next time you're in the Uintas and you're in the money! :lol:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Maybe movement of the worm could have helped.


I asked him. He said all were around 8 to 12 inches long. Movement of the worm was tried as well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep, must need a dress.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Yep, must need a dress.


LOL when he wakes up I will tell him that!

Anybody want to give specific fly advice? I know I am being a "rookie begger" but flies are expensive and so far my luck has only been when I see a guy catching fish with a fly and he gives me/tells me what he was using, then I invest in those and within a couple of weeks it is back to square one. I spent 3 years fly fishing with 2 minniows to show for it on the Middle and Lower Provo and a few other rivers out of state.

This year I ran into a fella at the Sandy Pond that was very helpful in re-igniting my fly passion by giving me/ telling me about the "ice cream cone" fly with an indicator. Those guys at that pond loved teaching people how to fly fish. Very helpful dudes indeed! I wish there were more guys like that.....especially on the provo river where everything is top secret super duper CIA stuff.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a great sequence on that tiger, nice work!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> That is a great sequence on that tiger, nice work!


Thanks jonnycake. Too bad I was only able to catch them with the camera lens. Considering how agressive the Tigers were I am shocked I didnt hook one good enough. Usually Tigers at Scofield and Current Creek are an easy taker followed by an easy hook. On this Uinta Trip I never even got to fight one...just watched as they chased, bit and swam off. I did see one Tiger with a red bobber attatched to him (Big Red is what I named him). Off and on for a couple hours I would see him swim by....maybe thats why the Trout would not touch my worm under the bobber rig? Either way I am now gonna chase Bluegill, Catfish, Walleye and Bass (sorry utahgolf)...they taste better and (bass) fight like hell.


----------

